# New person - fodmap diet and food testing



## anxiety_mum (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi all. I've had IBS for several years but it's slowly getting worse. I've had colonoscopy, endoscopy, small bowel MRI, gallbladder ultrasound etc. Nothing except a large polyp in my gallbladder.

I'm sure I've found a couple of things I have issues with, but I am wondering if food tests are the way to go. I had one 6 months ago, through hair, but have seen that the company has disappeared and had a recent ruling from the ASA! So I'm wondering whether to try another one like the York test, or try the fodmap diet. I'm quite fussy so I'm not sure if I could do it, combined with a hectic lifestyle and two small energetic boys!

Any advice really appreciated. Oh and I'm 32, non smoker, non drinker, don't do a lot of exercise except general stuff.

I also had psychotherapy due to the anxiety I get with my stomach.

Thanks for listening!


----------



## asteht09 (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm new to this group. I just started the FODMAPs diet last week... I'm finding I'm really hungry due to everything I'm trying to eliminate. I to and 32 with 2 small energetic boys (ages 3 and 1). I love, love, love spicy food and really don't want to eliminate everything. I'm just wondering if I can still have some chiles. I hope you have found the support you need.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I believe you can use hot peppers (or things like cayanne pepper) and some vinegars are OK so a homemade hot sauce with peppers and vinegar may be fine.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hi anxiety_mum...If I am honest I would not do any more food tests.I did these over the years but they do not come up with very much.I feel that the best way to go is through a Dietician.I saw one privately and went through elimination and fodmaps diet.Unfortunately did not make any difference to my health but it is certainly worth a try,but please make sure you consult someone who knows all about dietry side of things.

Best of luck.......Oh and by the way I am a very fussy eater...


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Oops I have just noticed this post is from last year.Hope you have found some help and relief.


----------



## ibsad (Nov 25, 2013)

First I tried Specific Carb Diet. Went well until I tried sweet potatoes and thought I was dying! I am now doing a "mix up" of SCD and FODMAPS and it is working so well! I have not had IBS symptoms in weeks.

That being said, I have had some reactions to foods and they always happened within 1-5 hours after eating so its been very easy to figure out what I can't eat.

I came on here today to share my success story and hope I can help anyone who might be interested in following this way of eating. I went from being in agony all the time to not even being the slightest bit bloated or uncomfortable! I can no longer "feel" my stomach.


----------



## Josiane (Feb 10, 2014)

Hi everyone, 
I am struggling with IBS (I guess it is IBS and nothing else cause my doctors think so...) since a year. One week ago I started the low fodmap diet but I've got the feeling things are getting worse... No gluten, no lactose, etc but still so much pain, constipation, large belly,... 
Do I have to be more patient? I don't know :-(


----------

